# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Секрет мужских носков раскрыт

## blacksocks

Носки — вроде бы и часть гардероба, а вроде бы и отдельный разум. Они почему-то настойчиво отказываются существовать в парах, теряются — особенно по утрам, а вопрос *«Дорогая, а ты не видела мои носки?»* может стать причиной нешуточного семейного скандала. 

Но отныне все проблемы, связанные с носками, могут быть решены раз и навсегда — это обязательство берет на себя сервис по доставке носков Blacksocks.by. 



*Как это работает?*
Вы просто оформляете регулярную доставку (на полгода или год) — и забываете о том, что когда-то вас по утрам заботил вопрос о наличии носков. Вы *регулярно* получаете коробку с 10 парами черных носков отличного качества (доставка осуществляется по всей Беларуси бесплатно). 

*Вы также можете просто купить одну коробку носков.*

*Когда я получу носки?*
Заказ отправится к вам не позднее, чем на следующий день после его оформления. 
Работаем по всей Беларуси.

*Вам больше не нужно:* 
- прятать носки от жены,
- тратить время в магазинах,
- нервничать по утрам,
- испытывать неловкость в ситуации, когда необходимо снять обувь.



*Проблемы связанные с носками, решит сервис Blacksocks.by. А в вашей жизни наверняка есть вопросы посерьезнее.* 

*Гарантии*
Мы настолько уверены в качестве предлагаемой продукции, что гарантируем 100% возврат денег в случае, если вас что-то не устроит. Без объяснения причин. В случае возврата товара мы либо возвращаем полную стоимость заказа, либо обменяем его на новый комплект. 


Не убедили? Читайте нашу промо-страницу. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
Или не тратьте время и сразу заказывайте носки на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Хм. Проблема не решена на 100 процентов. Коробочки с носками всё будут приходить. А куда они все будут деваться?)

----------


## Carlen

как куда? под кровать, конечно!

----------

